# Quick intro



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello, I want to thank all of the posters at haunt forum. I have enjoyed reading your posts for the last several years. My family and I put on a home haunt in central PA every year. Your forum has been very helpful generating haunt ideas. I will post some my prop pics over the next couple months. I have several pneumatic pop-ups, a few motorized props, decent lighting and some audio. We have built the breathing grave, zombie shaker, lid lifting coffin, a shaker board, a torture room with a ceiling of falling irons spikes. Usually, if a prop idea catches my idea I try build it and add a few twists. On tap for this year is a hologram and a firespitting demon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you here WB


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

greetings and welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your props.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings Watlerb! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

